# Teaching boundaries



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

For the most part Maggie is good at staying with me in the yard and keeping me within sight. Our yard has a row of cedar, spruce and maple trees all around the perimeter of it. A few times she has heard the neighbors children playing and will run over to join them meanwhile ignoring my call to come back. I know she hears me cause she will glance over at me, hesitate and then dash off (I do have a pocket full of treats while I'm outside with her). How can I teach her best the boundaries of the yard and not to go over them? 

Another thing she does is on a recall she will come to me but stay just out of my reach. My trainer told us to now and then take hold of the collar, give them a treat and release them again. She will go to take the treat but back off when you reach for the collar.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Sorry if this is an obvious question but what about a fence? It's the first thing I did when I got my dogs.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

tessybear said:


> Sorry if this is an obvious question but what about a fence? It's the first thing I did when I got my dogs.


Would rather not put up a fence due to cost but it may just come to that.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't offer any advice cause Molly is bad at recall. If she sees someone we don't exist....tried everything! If she does come to me she also will stay just out of my reach as if she knows I'm going to grab her collar.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We have hedges all around our garden which were quite dense but I still worried about Lola escaping and ended up with a totally enclosed fence. It's around the perimeter of the heading and although I thought it would look silly, it actually looks well and quite neat. It's such peace of mind to just leave the back door open and know they are safe, coming and going as they please.

I know it's an expense but it will be worth it in the long run, I promise.


----------

